# ft-lbs driveaxle lug nut ?



## kazanna (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi there, I have a 2004 Nissan Maxima and I am trying to get some help on how much tourque should be used to tighten an driveaxles lug nut with a tourgue ratchet.
Thank you for your time.


----------

